# postfix setup.php page has gibberish



## Understudy (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi,

I am working on doing the postfix install from the purple hat instructions. I went my postfix/setup.php page and this is what I saw. 

http://i.imgur.com/ShXg1Jd.jpg

So what did I miss to end up with all this gibberish on my setup page?

Sincerely,

Brendhan


----------



## usdmatt (Feb 11, 2013)

As a wild guess I'd say try turning on short_tags in your PHP configuration file.


----------



## Understudy (Feb 12, 2013)

Found the issue. 

by mistake I put an extra 
	
	



```
?>
```
 in the /usr/local/www/postfixadmin/config.inc.php

I have removed that and all is ok. 

Sincerely,

Brendhan


----------

